# Experiencing very slow browsing and download speeds on Dataone broadband-what to do?



## quicky008 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently using dataone's BB Home UL 545 plan which offers 512 kbps speed for internet access under all circumstances.However for the last couple of days,I've been getting extremely slow,dial-up like speeds on my dataone connection-the situation is so bad that it now takes an eternity to open even commonly accessed websites like Google.com,gmail.com,TD forum etc.Furthermore websites like facebook,gamespot,youtube which require slightly higher bandwidth to work properly are not loading at all due to the pathetically slow connectivity speeds.Also whenever i try downloading something i get a measly download speed of only 10-15 kbps which sometimes reduce to as low as 2-5 kbps.This is extremely odd as earlier all of the aforesaid websites used to load completely within a matter of seconds and I always got much faster download speeds ranging from 40-60 kbps on average.This problem started approximately 5-6 days ago and it has not been resolved till date,which is really frustrating to say the least.

I've complained to bsnl's customer care about this issue and have also personally visited the local tel exchange to apprise those imbeciles about my problem but it has been of no use whatsoever-they checked the condition of my phone line from one of their computers by running some kind of bogus diagnostic test and reported that everything is absolutely copacetic and added that its "impossible" that something might be wrong with their connection-their head honcho who usually handles such matters even suggested that the fault lies with my computer itself and suggested that i should go check my "antivirus" properly!! This is absolutely ridiculous as my computer is operating normally and i haven't observed anything unusual about it lately.I dual boot between win 7 and win 8 and I've been getting the same slow connectivity speeds whenever i access the internet from either of them-so it doesn't seem likely that this is a software related issue.Also I've tested my connection using two different adsl modems and got the same results from both of them,therefore it’s obvious that this particular issue is not being caused by some kind of malfunctioning hardware at my end-the connection itself appears to be faulty.

I'm totally perplexed by this problem and have absolutely no idea why its happening-I'm pretty sure that something is definitely wrong with bsnl but they are simply refusing to acknowledge it and are adamant that there is no problem with the connection.What can i do now to convince these technically challenged nitwits that there is indeed a serious issue with their accursed connection and that my computer isn't faulty?For the last couple of days i could not access a single website properly and so I'm growing more and more frustrated with every passing day.Has anyone else who lives in or around kolkata experienced the same issue lately?Please advice what should i do in this situation to get my problem resolved-thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 30, 2014)

Change ISP. Yes.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

I won't advice changing ISP, absolutely not. I know how much I hate BSNL, still.

All I can say is wait. Sometimes it's some kind of server problem. So complaining won't work unless it's fixed server wise, it's not only you.
But I personally haven't faced any problem in past one week, I don't live inside Calcutta region, but close. Only yesterday for about 3-4 hours it was slow but it's fine since.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2014)

Run speedtest. Also try BSNL speedtest. I think it is there on the selfcare portal.

Open modem settings page and check SNR/attenuation values.

Do you have an Android mobile? If so check speed on wifi.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 30, 2014)

Truth be told,i am sick and tired of using bsnl broadband-it seems something or the other is always malfunctioning/out of order/acting erratically as far as dataone is concerned.I'm very keen on changing my isp but unfortunately,i live in a rural area and for broadband no other options are available here except bsnl and so I've no choice but to continue using it.Some of my friends who live near Kolkata and formerly used bsnl got rid of it long ago and switched over to cable broadband which is a lot faster and offers a relatively hassle free experience as compared to the monstrosity that is dataone.To make things worse,bsnl's customer care is abysmal and they are blissfully ignorant of most technical facts pertaining to networking and broadband and therefore cannot offer any kind of support whenever any problem crops up.So much time has elapsed since this slow speed issue started but till now,it has not shown any signs of improvement-i wonder how much longer will i have to put up with it.This is really very,very frustrating to say the least!


----------

